# dog growth question



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

whenever people see me dog they tell me she has a small head -__-
i guess to their "pitbull" standard that is. i personally think its fine, maybe a little small for her body but not as much though for how much  she gets for it haha. Personally i dont care because i think shes beautiful, and shes only 18 months (1yr 6 months old) so shes still growing from what i hear right?
Like i said i dont really care anyways i dont want a dog with a huge melon, its not exactly my cup of tea. i just like proportionate looking dogs 
what do you guys think, her head isnt that tiny right? XD
or maybe im just sticking up for my girl haha:hammer:

Blondie


















her parents


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she looks fine to me , maybe they are comparing her to american bullys they usually have bigger blockier heads then pitbulls but confuse people cause some still call them pitbulls. To be honest before I came to this site I had no idea what a real pitbull looked like I thought all were big thick and muscular like the bullys.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Please no guff, im not someone who measures there dog's head nor do i have any interest in doing so.
just simply want some friendly opinions


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> she looks fine to me , maybe they are comparing her to american bullys they usually have bigger blockier heads then pitbulls but confuse people cause some still call them pitbulls. To be honest before I came to this site I had no idea what a real pitbull looked like I thought all were big thick and muscular like the bullys.


they could be.
i didn't really think of that


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

This was my ADBA registered Brandy. I took the same small head stuff from people. She was a great dog. It's not the size of the head, it's the size of the heart. Your dogs head is done growing.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL I have a male with a massive head , doesnt mean theres anything in it though lol, wats inside is more important then how big it is


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

your pup is fine, as you know. People always tell me Gargamel has a huge head, but I dont see it or care. I kinda feel like leave his head alone, lol. Its perfect just the way it is, as I am sure you pus head is.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

is she truly done growing though at 18 months like he said?
both her parents are bigger than her so i would figure she would at least get the same size as them, i thought they kept growing up till 3 years? not 1 year


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

18 months I would say no from what i seen with our dog , 1st year was growing upwards and our boy filled out until about 3 , even the last 6 months I have noticed his head get bigger and his overall structure just filled out more. Id say until 3 years they grow.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> 18 months I would say no from what i seen with our dog , 1st year was growing upwards and our boy filled out until about 3 , even the last 6 months I have noticed his head get bigger and his overall structure just filled out more. Id say until 3 years they grow.


thats what i figured.
her parents are pretty decent size.
there not huge or anything but they are for sure still more "mature" looking than her. shes probably as tall as them, or at least somewhat close.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha! I was about to answer this question by saying that there are some dogs who have "bullier" heads and some who have snippier or terrier like heads when I realised I have already said that here: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36403-new-forum.html

The parents are Captain and Morgan aren't they?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Haha! I was about to answer this question by saying that there are some dogs who have "bullier" heads and some who have snippier or terrier like heads when I realised I have already said that here: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36403-new-forum.html
> 
> The parents are Captain and Morgan aren't they?


I knew _blondie_ looked familiar :hammer:


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Haha! I was about to answer this question by saying that there are some dogs who have "bullier" heads and some who have snippier or terrier like heads when I realised I have already said that here: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36403-new-forum.html
> 
> The parents are Captain and Morgan aren't they?


haha yes they are


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I knew _blondie_ looked familiar :hammer:


not to mention iv said her name is blondie numerous times haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pittylove77 said:


> is she truly done growing though at 18 months like he said?
> both her parents are bigger than her so i would figure she would at least get the same size as them, i thought they kept growing up till 3 years? not 1 year


well they get their height by about a year and by 3 their chest and bodies have developed (at least that what I am told)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> LOL I have a male with a massive head , doesnt mean theres anything in it though lol, wats inside is more important then how big it is


:rofl::rofl: lmao!

Her head looks fine to me


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pittylove77 said:


> haha yes they are


Good stuff. Hope you can stick around this time!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> not to mention iv said her name is *blondie *numerous times haha


That was your first name when you joined originally


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Good stuff. Hope you can stick around this time!


Thanks bud, me too


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Bullies tend to grow for a few years. The parents of yours look less bully to me and most game dogs I've had might've filled out in the body just 3-5 pounds after 18 months, but the heads never grew.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

fishinrob said:


> Bullies tend to grow for a few years. The parents of yours look less bully to me and most game dogs I've had might've filled out in the body just 3-5 pounds after 18 months, but the heads never grew.


the parents are not bully that im aware of
i know the dad is a "pitterstaff" the mom is just apbt they may look kinda bully because they dont get much exercise


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

That's why I think your dogs head has stopped growing. Some just get the more terrier look to them, nothing you can do. Looks fine to me. People have seen all these bully's with huge heads and now your self conscience of yours. Like I said, I've been there, waiting for the head to grow and it never did.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

fishinrob said:


> That's why I think your dogs head has stopped growing. Some just get the more terrier look to them, nothing you can do. Looks fine to me. People have seen all these bully's with huge heads and now your self conscience of yours. Like I said, I've been there, waiting for the head to grow and it never did.


ohh for sure.
and yea im really not worried about it.
i was just curious because her parents are bigger than her body wise and head wise so i figure she still has some growing to do.
just wanted some other opinions.
in my opinion i think she still has some to go. id say by the time shes shes 2 or 2 1/2 she will be done. but i guess i wont know till then


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

both her parents are intact (obviously )
my girl was fixed at 13 months.
would that affect her growth in anyway?
iv heard it makes the dog taller, not to sure how true this is but my dog is taller than her intact sister, i also hear it makes there hair a bit longer which my girl as a little longer hair then her intact sister. would being neutered affect her growth in any way?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Head size really makes no differance. The head looks fine, IMO. What the BIG head people fail to realize is that a head too big for body (and I see more and more these days) throws the dogs off balance, and adds extra weight they otherwise wouldn't have to carry.

I've seen deceptively small dogs with the bite to break those big dog bones(sold in stores) with ease, that they couldn't get them since they'd shatter the bones to pieces and risk splinters.
This showed me head size has nothing to do with bite power, or strength in general.

Good looking dog BTW.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> both her parents are intact (obviously )
> my girl was fixed at 13 months.
> would that affect her growth in anyway?
> iv heard it makes the dog taller, not to sure how true this is but my dog is taller than her intact sister, i also hear it makes there hair a bit longer which my girl as a little longer hair then her intact sister. would being neutered affect her growth in any way?


Hormones help them grow a little differently and fixing them at 6 months can cause a dog to become a little more leggy/taller. You fixed her at a good age actually (13 months). I like how she looks, she looks feminine  Girls aren't supposed to have big heads :roll:


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Hormones help them grow a little differently and fixing them at 6 months can cause a dog to become a little more leggy/taller. You fixed her at a good age actually (13 months). I like how she looks, she looks feminine  Girls aren't supposed to have big heads :roll:


alright i heard it was not good to fix them to early.
so sounds like she was fixed at a good age.
thanks bella


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool my brindle lady looks like yours! great lookin' dogs


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

I hear same thing bout my girl


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

I think Blondie is just beautiful and it's certainly a variation that I've seen many times, no less pretty than the big ole boneheads! What would beauty be in the absence of variety? Have to admit to being a bit partial to brindle too though, my first pit, Toady-girl was a striking brindle.


----------

